# pressure, food, temptation !!!



## Pascal (Nov 20, 2006)

okay everyone, I just want to ask if any of ya'll have the same problem as I have. I do not have an eating disorder where I eat everything I see and cannot control myself, but I have noticed that when I go out shopping with my mom every Saturday, we usually each eat a very big salad, full of spinach, red onions, tomatoes, and dressing, you know really good stuff and if we're really hungry we also order  pizza and share it. I try to eat only a slice or two and so does my mom, but sometimes there's a lot of pizza left over and I know that it's too late at night to be eating those last 2 slices, and my mom will say " oh just eat it, it's just one more slice " and I'm thinking " no I shouldn't " so I don't. None of use are overweight in my family and my mom works out 6 days a week and looks fantastic. But the pressure from her or even seeing other people eating so much doesn't tempt me. I always say no because it will take me farther away from my goal of losing weight and toning up. Does anyone else feel that way too when they go out to eat ??? do you give in when you see everybody else chowing down hardcore or do you tell yourself no it's bad for my diet ?


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 

 
_okay everyone, I just want to ask if any of ya'll have the same problem as I have. I do not have an eating disorder where I eat everything I see and cannot control myself, but I have noticed that when I go out shopping with my mom every Saturday, we usually each eat a very big salad, full of spinach, red onions, tomatoes, and dressing, you know really good stuff and if we're really hungry we also order  pizza and share it. I try to eat only a slice or two and so does my mom, but sometimes there's a lot of pizza left over and I know that it's too late at night to be eating those last 2 slices, and my mom will say " oh just eat it, it's just one more slice " and I'm thinking " no I shouldn't " so I don't. None of use are overweight in my family and my mom works out 6 days a week and looks fantastic. But the pressure from her or even seeing other people eating so much doesn't tempt me. I always say no because it will take me farther away from my goal of losing weight and toning up. Does anyone else feel that way too when they go out to eat ??? do you give in when you see everybody else chowing down hardcore or do you tell yourself no it's bad for my diet ?_

 
The more you tell yourself that a certain food is "bad" for you, the more you will crave it (simple human nature...everyone likes "bad" stuff...food, boys, etc!).  You can eat everything in moderation (as long as you are actually hungry and not just eating because it's there or you have nothing better to do) and exercise, and keep your weight in check.  Sometimes, people think they're hungry when they're actually thirsty, so if you think you might be hungry after you've just eaten, drink some water and see if that doesn't help (plus, you'll get all the benefits of the water, too!!)

I personally don't believe in diets...to restrict yourself from food places a negative conotation on it, and food is meant to be enjoyed, not avoided.  It is, after all, essential for life!! Just my humble opinion...


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 

 
_okay everyone, I just want to ask if any of ya'll have the same problem as I have. I do not have an eating disorder where I eat everything I see and cannot control myself, but I have noticed that when I go out shopping with my mom every Saturday, we usually each eat a very big salad, full of spinach, red onions, tomatoes, and dressing, you know really good stuff and if we're really hungry we also order pizza and share it. I try to eat only a slice or two and so does my mom, but sometimes there's a lot of pizza left over and I know that it's too late at night to be eating those last 2 slices, and my mom will say " oh just eat it, it's just one more slice " and I'm thinking " no I shouldn't " so I don't. None of use are overweight in my family and my mom works out 6 days a week and looks fantastic. But the pressure from her or even seeing other people eating so much doesn't tempt me. I always say no because it will take me farther away from my goal of losing weight and toning up. Does anyone else feel that way too when they go out to eat ??? do you give in when you see everybody else chowing down hardcore or do you tell yourself no it's bad for my diet ?_

 
I used to give in just to please other people and not sour the occassion. But I had to ask myself was their happiness more important than mine? Was my turning down that donut, brownie or cake going to kill them? The answer was no. You have to do it for yourself and you will have no one to blame but yourself if you give in (I'm speaking to myself too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Cause in the end all they'll say is "I didn't force you to eat blah, blah, blah."


----------



## Pascal (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I used to give in just to please other people and not sour the occassion. But I had to ask myself was their happiness more important than mine? Was my turning down that donut, brownie or cake going to kill them? The answer was no. You have to do it for yourself and you will have no one to blame but yourself if you give in (I'm speaking to myself too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Cause in the end all they'll say is "I didn't force you to eat blah, blah, blah."_

 
I agree with you 100%


----------



## Pascal (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_The more you tell yourself that a certain food is "bad" for you, the more you will crave it (simple human nature...everyone likes "bad" stuff...food, boys, etc!).  You can eat everything in moderation (as long as you are actually hungry and not just eating because it's there or you have nothing better to do) and exercise, and keep your weight in check.  Sometimes, people think they're hungry when they're actually thirsty, so if you think you might be hungry after you've just eaten, drink some water and see if that doesn't help (plus, you'll get all the benefits of the water, too!!)

I personally don't believe in diets...to restrict yourself from food places a negative conotation on it, and food is meant to be enjoyed, not avoided.  It is, after all, essential for life!! Just my humble opinion..._

 
Yeah, but that's not what I was asking about in the post, I was asking if people pressure you into eating more then you think you need to...


----------



## Tyester (Nov 21, 2006)

Never... altho right now I'm eating everything, when dieting I don't touch junk unless its on a cheat day(which only comes once every 2 or 3 weeks)

I'm also around drinkers and smokers sometimes, but I'm not tempted to do either. No matter how much guff or "pressure" I get from not doing it. It's not a control issue, it's just... I know exactly what I'll be doing to my body if I do those things, and it will hinder my performance and gains GREATLY, especially since I don't have it all that easy anyway.(genetics suck) I'll only have a single drink at a time, per occasion and for very certain reasons. Besides, why would I want to get myself sick and feel terrible afterwards? Exactly.


----------

